# Spain-Processionary Caterpillars



## naunty (Aug 19, 2010)

The tunnel is booked from 20th May, and we're heading south for 5 weeks - hopefully to a site which has been recommended in NE Spain at Roses called Mas Nou. 
I think I've done a reasonable job of convincing SWMBO however, the only problem I have relates to those pesky caterpillars. We have a 5 years old Lab and my wife is paranoid about taking him to Spain. 
Can someone out there give me some good feedback that by middle of May we should be ok?:
We have been to France, Germany, Holland before, but would love to do Spain - we have a scalibor collar and will be taking all the usual precautions. It is just that I am having a job convincing herself that we should be fine.
Any feedback would be gratefully received especially if anyone has stayed at this site before with a dog.

Thanks
Alan


----------



## mikeT (May 1, 2005)

Hi You may find this a good read 
we have been comming to Spain for the past 10 years and spend 6 months at a time hear with a dog and never had a problem, just keep clear of Pine tree areas.
Go to Spain with the dog and enjoy it

Regard Mike

http://www.dogsatlarge.co.uk/index.php/potential-dangers/104-the-processionary-caterpillar


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

As above May should be ok but keep a eye out for them if the nests are dirty coloured ie not bright white it means they have left the nest.just look out for long trails left by them on the ground and keep away from these trails. I would Not let your dog off the lead when near pine trees.
I would also advise you to get a scalibor collar against leishmaniasis ask your vet.and do not let your dog outside at dawn or dusk if the temp is above 22 c.
Having said all that we have lived in Spain for 11 years with our dog and had no problems.
Take the dog he will love it here.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi

you should as others have said be ok in May but just be aware and keep your eyes open.
I did post a comment last week on an old thread re this problem.
To recap having just returned from a return trip to Spain via France I was alarmed at the number of nests in trees en route and in Spain compared with previous years.
However as you will see if you study the problem that normally March and April are the most dangerous months when the caterpillars are on the move from their nests.You just need to be on guard all the time. Any further info you want please ask as I have personal experience of these pests on my land in Spain and with my dogs.


----------

